# Is it worth it?



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

As long as I can remember I've wanted to live in Dubai, I dont know what it is about the place but I've always wanted to go.

After Christmas I'm giving up my job etc in the UK and moving over. If I am honest I'm really scared. I'm not giving up loads in the UK, I'm not married, no kids, no long term partner, no mortgage. I've an alright job but I'm not rich.

The thing thats scaring me is the fact that I am moving over without a job and no-where to live and trying to get both when I get here, I work in the fitness industry and I've already got interviews lined up when I get over but obviously am not guarenteed to get any of them

I just think if I dont do it now I never will and I dont want to look back at my life with regrets about not doing it.

All I want to know from all the people who live in Dubai is, "is it worth it"?

Kev


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

kevinm3104 said:


> As long as I can remember I've wanted to live in Dubai, I dont know what it is about the place but I've always wanted to go.
> 
> After Christmas I'm giving up my job etc in the UK and moving over. If I am honest I'm really scared. I'm not giving up loads in the UK, I'm not married, no kids, no long term partner, no mortgage. I've an alright job but I'm not rich.
> 
> ...



hrm, each person has their own opinion, so don't mind me saying: yes, for about a year. I'd rather get crunk on sunset blvd in CA or the strip in Vegas.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

one thing to think about, rent is due in one check at the begining of the lease. So do you have that much money saved up? Also rent is very exspensive. 
I would say stay where you are unless you allready have a job here and pays for your rent.


----------



## eurodoller (May 18, 2009)

Hello KEVINM

one thing is pretty sure about DUBAI and it is house rent. do u have enogh money to stay here for atleast 1 month , the house rent for a studio flat is 3000-4000 AED per month and in shrajah it is say 2000- 3000 AED. see if u have already decided then just visit here once and later on u can decide for ur long term stay. and over all cost of living is also high but as compare to UK , not so expensive ...........by EURODOLLER


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

The fitness industry here...are we talking health club positions? If so, crappy pay. Crappy hours. Crappy benefits. Service industry people (if that's what you're doing) tend to get the short end of the stick.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The answer to that question will vary from person to person. My opinion is that you either love this place or you hate it. You could fall in either category but without being here, it's impossible to tell and this would also be a conclusion that you have to draw.

Saying that, with the way things are at the mo, I would NEVER leave my job to come here on the hope that it will all work out. For some of us, we've been through hell and back in this place, whilst others have had a fairly ok time - it all depends on what fate has lined up for you. If you have interviews lined up already, why not hold on to your job in the UK, come out for the interviews (short holiday) and if you receive any offers, make up your mind then? The fitness industry is not particularly known for high salaries and likelihood is that you will end up with less money than what you're currently making. Are you willing to give up your current job and work for less? Will you be able to afford your rent on a lower salary than what you are on bearing in mind that housing is more expensive here?

I don't want to discourage you as I had the same dream since I was a kid. I came on holiday here when I was 12 and had been hooked ever since. I got here and realised that I had my head in the clouds. Come out here and check the place out - childhood dreams are great but unless you decide that this place is the same as what you imagine it to be, then it may not necessarily be a worthwhile sacrifice.

If you have friends here or can afford a hotel for a month or so, come over and see what the place is like and if you decide that it is really what you want, then go for it.
In the meantime, do a search on the forum. Loads of info about possible salaries and cost of living, which is invaluable.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't bother, as previously mentioned anything in the service industry is poorly paid and rents, although decreasing, are high compared to other cities. I don't mind Dubai but it's taken a while to settle here and there is still a lot of stuff that forever does my head in eg the traffic, rudeness, inefficiency etc.

What is the appeal of Dubai? The skyscrapers are just one street that you rarely walk among. Madinat, the burj etc you tend not to visit so much as a resident. Living here isn't an extended holiday for most.

I admire the fact you want to do something new and a bit different. And with no ties and your youth you are in an ideal position to do it. If it's just the weather, the beach, why not try more traditional places like Spain, Austrailia, Thailand etc for a working abroad 'holiday'?


----------



## iGreek (Oct 14, 2009)

Fitness instructors don't make much money in Dubai. I'd say come visit for a month and see how it works out. 

Unless you get accomodation as part of your package then I wouldn't drop everything to come to Dubai.


----------



## Joe Joe (Oct 14, 2009)

Good advise, I've been out twice during medical and accessments for 4 days each time and you really need to do that b4 your final desicion. Alot of fustrating points so far and I'm sure loads more to come, however the plus points are great. I really wouldn't fancy coming out with no job or place to stay from kick off....... Good luck


----------



## MaggiO (Jun 20, 2009)

i do concur with all the above advice re moving to Dubai without a job. Fortunately I landed a job before moving to Dubai and fortunately my boss works at the Burj Al Arab and I have had free access to the place and all Jumeriah beach resorts and treated like royalty! 

In reflecting on my journey here, it has been an eye opener for sure and without the 'slave trade' the royal treatment would not be so glamourous, so thank you to all those maids, porters, mall workers, and restaurant and cafe service workers who have made my stay in Dubai such a pleasant experience, I am truly grateful!!


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

While its true that the fitnesss industry is low paid you could supplement your income by putting an ad in Dubizzle offering your services as a personal trainer. I am no longer in the UAE but I did this and managed to get some work from it. I was doing quite well too, there are always people wanting to lose weight, get fit etc. Life in Dubai would mean long hours and hard work but if it's your dream only you can decide if its worth taking the chance. Maybe someone on here knows whether legally you could do this but I did it with no problems at all. Good luck.


----------



## Fathieh (Dec 3, 2008)

greeny said:


> While its true that the fitnesss industry is low paid you could supplement your income by putting an ad in Dubizzle offering your services as a personal trainer. I am no longer in the UAE but I did this and managed to get some work from it. I was doing quite well too, there are always people wanting to lose weight, get fit etc. Life in Dubai would mean long hours and hard work but if it's your dream only you can decide if its worth taking the chance. Maybe someone on here knows whether legally you could do this but I did it with no problems at all. Good luck.


Hi Greeny, I am interested in what you have said, my husband is also studying to become a fitness instructor.Both of us are thinking of moving to Dubai in September 2010, hopefully the situation will improve by then. He knows an English person who came to Dubai to work as a fitness instructor, worked, and then opened his own gym, my husband might work for him. I am a student in the terminal year, my dad is arabic and I lived in Jordan for seven years, therefor I can speak arabic , too. Do you think I will have more chances in getting a job due to this? I also speak spanish, greek italian and romanian. I have worked in the tourism industry and I can work as a tour guide (thats what iM qualified for). Hope to make up our minds untill then.


----------

